# The Barefoot Contessa **Food For All**



## BodaciousMag (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys you all know I LOVE TV. A few weeks I started watching http://www.barefootcontessa.com/ mainly because my lady loves cooking, lol. So I started watching this lady Ina cook and not only can she cook she looks great, shes a BBW so when you have a few seconds sometime check her out and enjoy. You FAs out there are gonna love the way she moves and looks while cooking, lol.

Now if I can get her to come over and make some pancakes and waffles I'd be in Heaven.

Enjoy 

View attachment 2-cookbooks.jpg


View attachment 8-ina-on-tv.jpg


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 29, 2009)

She's a very sweet and funny lady. Her husband, Jeffrey, very congenial as well and you can tell he adores her to bits. My [late] hubby (a wine & french gastronomy author) and I bumped into her yrs. ago at wine events twice. Once in the Hamptons and one other time in midtown Manhattan, where we resided. Yup, I dig her show. I try 2 catch her in the L8 afternoons on Food Network. Otherwise I watch her Saturday afternoons.

I miss the Food Networks old show: Two Fat Ladies. These two British BBWs, named Jennifer and Clarissa, were hilarious and awesome to watch! They would whip up old school British and continental fare and my boss, before he became my husband, was nuts about them:smitten:. I can't remember which one it was, but one of the intrepid ladies had passed away back in 2001 or 2002 I think. It was a shame. And the series ceased.

If you can find it anywhere, possibly on You TUBE, check 'em out. You won't be sorry.

Toodle pip!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 29, 2009)

BodaciousMag said:


> Guys you all know I LOVE TV. A few weeks I started watching http://www.barefootcontessa.com/ mainly because my lady loves cooking, lol. So I started watching this lady Ina cook and not only can she cook she looks great, shes a BBW so when you have a few seconds sometime check her out and enjoy. You FAs out there are gonna love the way she moves and looks while cooking, lol.
> 
> Now if I can get her to come over and make some pancakes and waffles I'd be in Heaven.
> 
> Enjoy



This is the classic way to enjoy TV: Come for the cooking, stay for the shimmy.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

I do love Ina, though sometimes her fare calls for a bit too much salt.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 29, 2009)

The Food Network is on pretty much permanently in my apartment. My roommate and I are...quite obsessed.

However, I'm not a huge Ina fan. Yes, she can definitely cook. But...she's too hoity-toity, "I live in the Hamptons", snooty for me.

She seems very nice and I would LOVE to eat some of the things she cooks. But her voice annoys the hell out of me...


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ...she's too hoity-toity, "I live in the Hamptons", snooty for me.



This makes me laugh because the Hamptons just wishes it was Cape Cod.


----------



## William (Jan 29, 2009)

I love it when she is talking about something yummy like a comfort food. They draw her in on a close up so it is like she is sharing it with you.

William


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2009)

I love Ina, but her laugh..... 

it's like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 29, 2009)

William said:


> I love it when she is talking about something yummy like a comfort food. They draw her in on a close up so it is like she is sharing it with you.



I confess that I enjoy food--I love to eat it and cook it and share it--and that I was watching her this one time and fantasizing about being her--cooking up massive meals and having friends over to eat it all up.


----------



## MattB (Jan 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I do love Ina, though sometimes her fare calls for a bit too much salt.



Too funny.

I love how every episode starts with her using virtually a pound of butter. The food always looks amazing. If I had a kitchen like that I'd do a lot more cooking...


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

MattB said:


> Too funny.
> 
> I love how every episode starts with her using virtually a pound of butter. The food always looks amazing. If I had a kitchen like that I'd do a lot more cooking...



She has my #2 dream kitchen. Paula Deen has my #1, what with the deep fryer BUILT INTO THE COUNTER.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 29, 2009)

MattB said:


> Too funny.
> 
> I love how every episode starts with her using virtually a pound of butter. The food always looks amazing. If I had a kitchen like that I'd do a lot more cooking...



Yeah, if we're going to talk about butter...

Paula definitely has her beat.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 29, 2009)

I used her recipe to bake a chicken and it was AMAZING :eat2:. I am going to have to try out her other ones.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 29, 2009)

I love her show, her recipes, her personality, and my god, her kitchen and house make me positively swoon. :smitten:

And she and Jeffrey are super-cute together.


----------



## MattB (Jan 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> She has my #2 dream kitchen. Paula Deen has my #1, what with the deep fryer BUILT INTO THE COUNTER.



I love all of Ina's gadgets too. The juicer always makes it sound like the fruits are screaming. Morbid but funny...



CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, if we're going to talk about butter...
> 
> Paula definitely has her beat.



Never watched her show. I just checked Food Network Canada's listings and she's on when I'm usually working. Thanks for the tip! I'll record a few episodes and check it out...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2009)

LOVE Ina! She's fabulous! And can cook her (fat) ass off! 

The only thing I don't get is why they only dress her in oversize shirts and things. Her stylist can do better. Paula Dean is a big girl too but she wears actual clothing on her show...Ina needs a lil help.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> LOVE Ina! She's fabulous! And can cook her (fat) ass off!
> 
> The only thing I don't get is why they only dress her in oversize shirts and things. Her stylist can do better. Paula Dean is a big girl too but she wears actual clothing on her show...Ina needs a lil help.



Ash, I KNOW! That drives me insane. She always wears the same thing. Black pants, and a button up shirt in either black or some shade of blue. The poor thing is in need of a serious makeover, you would think her stylist or agent or whomever would do some sort of an intervention or something! She's a very pretty woman, I love her to pieces, the food she makes is always so yummy.. but the clothes and the overuse of the word "fabulous" kinda gets old after a while.. LOL!


----------



## altered states (Jan 30, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> Ash, I KNOW! That drives me insane. She always wears the same thing. Black pants, and a button up shirt in either black or some shade of blue. The poor thing is in need of a serious makeover, you would think her stylist or agent or whomever would do some sort of an intervention or something! She's a very pretty woman, I love her to pieces, the food she makes is always so yummy.. but the clothes and the overuse of the word "fabulous" kinda gets old after a while.. LOL!



The smocks and black pants are tres Hamptons middle-aged bbw. You can't blame her - I believe it's the law once you hit mile 54 on Sunrise Highway.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> LOVE Ina! She's fabulous! And can cook her (fat) ass off!
> 
> The only thing I don't get is why they only dress her in oversize shirts and things. Her stylist can do better. Paula Dean is a big girl too but she wears actual clothing on her show...Ina needs a lil help.





sunnie1653 said:


> Ash, I KNOW! That drives me insane. She always wears the same thing. Black pants, and a button up shirt in either black or some shade of blue. The poor thing is in need of a serious makeover, you would think her stylist or agent or whomever would do some sort of an intervention or something! She's a very pretty woman, I love her to pieces, the food she makes is always so yummy.. but the clothes and the overuse of the word "fabulous" kinda gets old after a while.. LOL!



This is a method of dress for areas like the Hamptons and Cape Cod, like another poster said. My mother dresses this way as well, and it suits her. You may think it's plain, but it is a dignified and understated way of dressing. I love fashion, but I will defend this method of dress on older women as long as I live.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

While I love her food, something about her creeps me out to the max. Don't even get me started on her husband.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 30, 2009)

People!

Must everyone constantly hate on the end of the island? How terribly cliché. 

Seriously, there's more to the Hamptons and beyond than snobbish/flashy ridiculousness! 

BTW, her store used to kick ass.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> People!
> 
> Must everyone constantly hate on the end of the island? How terribly cliché.
> 
> Seriously, there's more to the Hamptons and beyond than snobbish/flashy ridiculousness!



I don't like the Hamptons!  Haha, sorry, my darling. :\


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I don't like the Hamptons!  Haha, sorry, my darling. :\



Aw, that's ok- you're still aces in my book.  

Your Cape Cod quip was very funny!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Aw, that's ok- you're still aces in my book.
> 
> Your Cape Cod quip was very funny!



Thank you! I figure I am someone who is allowed to say this.


----------



## Neen (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, as someone living on cape cod my entire life, i do not get how the hamptons is similiar? Both summer destinations? *shrug* never been to the hamptons, but i def. wanna go!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

Neen said:


> Well, as someone living on cape cod my entire life, i do not get how the hamptons is similiar? Both summer destinations? *shrug* never been to the hamptons, but i def. wanna go!



It's basically Cape Cod-styled architecture and aspirations to be like Cape Cod imo.


----------



## Emma (Jan 30, 2009)

It's on cable in the UK. I love the show, but she cooks such odd combinations sometimes. lol 

I don't know if thats her, or just the way americans cook. Some looks really good, but some is so weird.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This is a method of dress for areas like the Hamptons and Cape Cod, like another poster said. My mother dresses this way as well, and it suits her. You may think it's plain, but it is a dignified and understated way of dressing. I love fashion, but I will defend this method of dress on older women as long as I live.





tres huevos said:


> The smocks and black pants are tres Hamptons middle-aged bbw. You can't blame her - I believe it's the law once you hit mile 54 on Sunrise Highway.




See I had no idea about this.. lol! I'm not even quite sure I know where the Hamptons is, so I am completely unaware that her way of dressing is considered "normal" in that part of the country. Huh. Interesting. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This is a method of dress for areas like the Hamptons and Cape Cod, like another poster said. My mother dresses this way as well, and it suits her. You may think it's plain, but it is a dignified and understated way of dressing. I love fashion, but I will defend this method of dress on older women as long as I live.



I'm well aware of that. I just think the shapeless shirts aren't really becoming, older or not. It has nothing to do with being plain. You can be understated, dignified, classy and still find clothing with shape.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 30, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> See I had no idea about this.. lol! I'm not even quite sure I know where the Hamptons is, so I am completely unaware that her way of dressing is considered "normal" in that part of the country. Huh. Interesting. Didn't mean to offend anyone.



Here's a map. The Hamptons are near the easternmost tip (south fork) of Long Island.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=long+...uggestions&resnum=0&ct=property-revision&cd=1


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm well aware of that. I just think the shapeless shirts aren't really becoming, older or not. It has nothing to do with being plain. You can be understated, dignified, classy and still find clothing with shape.



But it's no reason to look down on them for choosing a style they like that is understated, dignified and classy WITHOUT being form-fitting/with "shape".


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

I was intrigued, so went on Youtube to see what the very irritatingly named Barefoot Contessa was like. First, why that name? She isn't a Countess is she? Within the first minute of the programme she had fitted in the following ... 

"Twenty five years ago when i used to work in Energy policy in the whitehouse, I used to dream of a job where I could cook all day long. " 

"Sure is a different kind of day to the one I used to have when I wrote Energy Issue papers for the President."

 None of that is relevant in any way to her programme or cooking. Therefore all I can surmise is that she is a snobbish name dropper. 

She is very bland, no personality. Then.. neither does Delia Smith, but she doesn't talk about owning a football club, or hark back at previous jobs.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> But it's no reason to look down on them for choosing a style they like that is understated, dignified and classy WITHOUT being form-fitting/with "shape".



Understated yes, modest yes, classy? Nah.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 30, 2009)

This is her answer to why the Barefoot Contessa:

"Barefoot Contessa is the name of a classic movie from the 1950's with Humphrey Bogart and Ava Gardner. When I bought the store in 1978, it was called Barefoot Contessa. The former owner is Italian and her family called her the Barefoot Contessa when she was young. It's about being elegant and earthy which is what we're about."


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Understated yes, modest yes, classy? Nah.



It can be made classy somewhat effortlessly-- decent necklace, different materials, good handbag. Just saying.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> But it's no reason to look down on them for choosing a style they like that is understated, dignified and classy WITHOUT being form-fitting/with "shape".



Who's looking down on her? I simply stated my opinion about her clothing. You made it personal when you started talking about your mother. If that's how she dresses, more power to her. But I'm talking about Ina, a celebrity among foodies and the like, who has a tv show...so yes, she (and her stylist) can do better.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I was intrigued, so went on Youtube to see what the very irritatingly named Barefoot Contessa was like. First, why that name? She isn't a Countess is she? Within the first minute of the programme she had fitted in the following ...
> 
> "Twenty five years ago when i used to work in Energy policy in the whitehouse, I used to dream of a job where I could cook all day long. "
> 
> ...



I think that's it. She always talks about how much she loves celebrating whatever, and feeling passionate about the things she loves, etc., but I can't imagine her showing any sort of excitement about...well...anything.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> It can be made classy somewhat effortlessly-- decent necklace, different materials, good handbag. Just saying.



Nah, don't agree. Whatever you tart it up with, to me its still a baggy shirt and black pants. A Chanel plain twinset with pearls can STILL be classy and elegant, not a baggy shirt. 

I know it's your mum's style, but we all have our own opinions


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> This is her answer to why the Barefoot Contessa:
> 
> "Barefoot Contessa is the name of a classic movie from the 1950's with Humphrey Bogart and Ava Gardner. When I bought the store in 1978, it was called Barefoot Contessa. The former owner is Italian and her family called her the Barefoot Contessa when she was young. It's about being elegant and earthy which is what we're about."



Thankyou for that! hmm have to say from the little i saw, she seems more .. frumpy and snobbish. Nothing like earthy. Yes im totally basing my opinion on a fifteen minute clip.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Who's looking down on her? I simply stated my opinion about her clothing. You made it personal when you started talking about your mother. If that's how she dresses, more power to her. But I'm talking about Ina, a celebrity among foodies and the like, who has a tv show...so yes, she (and her stylist) can do better.



"Needs a little help." That seems a little condescending imo. I'm not really offended, I'm pointing it out. You don't want people to judge you for wearing fur, but this is kind of the same thing.



Ruby Ripples said:


> Nah, don't agree. Whatever you tart it up with, to me its still a baggy shirt and black pants. A Chanel plain twinset with pearls can STILL be classy and elegant, not a baggy shirt.



Well, you might possibly have a different opinion if someone was ragging on your clothes a little bit. I'm just saying, women here talk about not wanting to be judged on appearance all the time, and yet they judge others' appearances.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thankyou for that! hmm have to say from the little i saw, she seems more .. frumpy and snobbish. Nothing like earthy. Yes im totally basing my opinion on a fifteen minute clip.




Yeah, I find it a stretch to tack the word "earthy" on to anyone of her social status. Bob Ross was earthy. Ina Garten, not so much.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 30, 2009)

Her clothing seems very Eileen Fisher-y to me. Similarly, sometimes Fisher's cuts are spot on: simple, beautiful, and elegant, and sometimes they miss the mark and look frumpy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> "Needs a little help." That seems a little condescending imo. I'm not really offended, I'm pointing it out. You don't want people to judge you for wearing fur, but this is kind of the same thing.



Actually if you read my posts in that thread, you'd see that I stated I really didn't care much what people thought of me wearing fur. And Ina's issue isn't what folks would deem ethical/moral -- it's about fit. People will talk, regardless. It's no different than discussing what celebrities wear any other time. Remove your mother from the situation for a moment. Shapeless shirts aren't a good look on anyone and the same goes for baggy pants. 

Condescending? No. I don't talk about not wanting to be judged for my appearance. If anything, I know my clothes fit well and I know I dress well. I'd say the same thing if she were on television with her tummy or anything else hanging out. It's just not a good look.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Actually if you read my posts in that thread, you'd see that I stated I really didn't care much what people thought of me wearing fur. And Ina's issue isn't what folks would deem ethical/moral -- it's about fit. People will talk, regardless. It's no different than discussing what celebrities wear any other time. Remove your mother from the situation for a moment. Shapeless shirts aren't a good look on anyone and the same goes for baggy pants.
> 
> Condescending? No. I don't talk about wanting to be judged for my appearance. If anything, I know my clothes fit well and I know I dress well. I'd say the same thing if she were on television with her tummy or anything else hanging out. It's just not a good look.



If YOU read MY posts, I did say I wasn't offended. This isn't actually personal to me. I am defending the clothing choice, however, because I know a lot of women here would bitch and moan if people judged their clothing/whatever. It doesn't matter WHO is wearing it, I don't have a long fuse for cattiness about clothing. I don't know why, but I just don't. I don't care WHO is the subject of it. Dig?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> You really are taking this hilariously personally. I don't put myself on television. If I did, you can bet Id have expert help with clothing. And the, if people didnt like my style... absolutely fine by me.  As everyone has different opinions. We are not judging her on her appearance, we were just saying it's boring and she could wear nicer clothes.
> 
> Im out of this now though, as it's just ridiculous now.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> You really are taking this hilariously personally. I don't put myself on television. If I did, you can bet Id have expert help with clothing. And the, if people didnt like my style... absolutely fine by me.  As everyone has different opinions. We are not judging her on her appearance, we were just saying it's boring and she could wear nicer clothes.
> 
> Im out of this now though, as it's just ridiculous now.



I dunno, maybe Ina thinks the same as you. Maybe she's been approached about getting a stylist but she's like "fuck you, dude, this is my favorite shirt. I'll cook in freaking pink plaid overalls if I want to. I'm Ina Garten. Have you SEEN my house?"


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> You really are taking this hilariously personally. I don't put myself on television. If I did, you can bet Id have expert help with clothing. And the, if people didnt like my style... absolutely fine by me.  As everyone has different opinions. We are not judging her on her appearance, we were just saying it's boring and she could wear nicer clothes.
> 
> Im out of this now though, as it's just ridiculous now.



Well, firstly, I'll go out on a limb and say you have no idea if I'm upset or not.

She IS on tv though, you are right. She made that choice, so she can live with what comes her way. Touche 



katorade said:


> I dunno, maybe Ina thinks the same as you. Maybe she's been approached about getting a stylist but she's like "fuck you, dude, this is my favorite shirt. I'll cook in freaking pink plaid overalls if I want to. I'm Ina Garten. Have you SEEN my house?"



Hahaha yes! I love it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 30, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> Ash, I KNOW! That drives me insane. She always wears the same thing. Black pants, and a button up shirt in either black or some shade of blue. The poor thing is in need of a serious makeover, you would think her stylist or agent or whomever would do some sort of an intervention or something! She's a very pretty woman, I love her to pieces, the food she makes is always so yummy.. but the clothes and the overuse of the word "fabulous" kinda gets old after a while.. LOL!



She's in her 50's, and she has gorgeous, glossy hair and flawless skin. I don't see anything wrong with her wardrobe choice. It's what she's comfortable in. I don't tune in to watch her show because I want to see what she's wearing. She goes with classic pieces -- crisp white blouses, button down shirts, cardigans, cotton and linen, clean lines. I think that her clothing choice is probably very regional. Everything about her screams understated wealth, at least to me. It isn't my wardrobe choice (though I do love the white blouses and have a number of those myself), but I think it suits her just fine.

I do agree with the overuse of "fabulous" and a few other key terms, and her voice, after a while, does tend to grate on me (especially that laugh).


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> She goes with classic pieces -- crisp white blouses, button down shirts, cardigans, cotton and linen, clean lines. I think that her clothing choice is probably very regional.



It is. It reminds me of classic coastal New England style, which is a favorite mode of mine. I try to emulate it when I can, but with funkier accents (anchor print is a recent obsession of mine).

Ahhh! I want to go shopping now! Haha.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> It is. It reminds me of classic coastal New England style, which is a favorite mode of mine. I try to emulate it when I can, but with funkier accents (anchor print is a recent obsession of mine).
> 
> Ahhh! I want to go shopping now! Haha.



I hear that Lane Bryant is running a coupon sale on anchor print blouses


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I hear that Lane Bryant is running a coupon sale on anchor print blouses



Oh boy oh boy oh boy 

lol.


Actually, I'd pay good money for a navy blue cardi with small white or red anchors on it.


----------



## Emma (Jan 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> Yeah, I find it a stretch to tack the word "earthy" on to anyone of her social status. Bob Ross was earthy. Ina Garten, not so much.



I don't really understand. Prehaps that is because I'm from the UK. She's not really that famous is she?


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't really understand. Prehaps that is because I'm from the UK. She's not really that famous is she?



It's not the fact that she's a tv personality, I just think it's that typically people don't think of someone that sells cake mix for 10 dollars a box and runs in affluent circles with the elite goddesses of domestic femininity (think Martha, Oprah, etc.) to be "earthy".


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's not the fact that she's a tv personality, I just think it's that typically people don't think of someone that sells cake mix for 10 dollars a box and runs in affluent circles with the elite goddesses of domestic femininity (think Martha, Oprah, etc.) to be "earthy".



She may be uppity in person, but I don't find her demeanor on her show to be all that uppity. I was surrounded with women on all economic levels who had a similar disposition as Ina growing up. I dunno. She could be a total hobag!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If YOU read MY posts, I did say I wasn't offended. This isn't actually personal to me. I am defending the clothing choice, however, because I know a lot of women here would bitch and moan if people judged their clothing/whatever. It doesn't matter WHO is wearing it, I don't have a long fuse for cattiness about clothing. I don't know why, but I just don't. I don't care WHO is the subject of it. Dig?



I dig. I dug. *L*
---
I also enjoy the picking apart things like someone elses fashion ( guilty as charged ), but, sheesh, can we ratchet back the _amount_ of crap pitched at women who are NOT walking down some damned red carpet. Garten looks good. Not every woman wants to be obsessed with clothing. Shocking, I know.

On next weeks fashion program...Guy Fieri.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> On next weeks fashion program...Guy Fieri.



LOL. If we're gonna pick someone apart, I vote him #1. Dude is crazy annoying.


----------



## altered states (Jan 30, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Must everyone constantly hate on the end of the island?



Yes, with cause. I used to go as a kid and the Hamptons were very mellow. There were always rich people who lived there, but they were old school, waspy and low-key, and a big European influence - good, mellow restaurants and stores with a mix of customers. Somewhere along the way it became hyper flashy and status conscious. All the way to Amagansett, it's Upper East Side/SoHo on the beach, with a big dollop of Long Island mook wannabe on top.

...The trick is to turn right on Halsey Neck Road just before you enter Southampton proper, take it to Dune Road, go all the way out on Dune (that is, if Puffy and Seinfeld aren't charging a toll at this point...) and after a few miles you reach federal land, Shinnecock. There's a wonderful beach there that's almost empty (at least every time I've ever been there) and you can camp for a small fee, if you're into such things. 

You didn't hear about it here.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 30, 2009)

You know what I love about Ina, her freind TR - OMG what a hottie,Id like to work him like a rib.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> ...The trick is to turn right on Halsey Neck Road just before you enter Southampton proper, take it to Dune Road, go all the way out on Dune (that is, if Puffy and Seinfeld aren't charging a toll at this point...) and after a few miles you reach federal land, Shinnecock. There's a wonderful beach there that's almost empty (at least every time I've ever been there) and you can camp for a small fee, if you're into such things.
> 
> You didn't hear about it here.









Sounds like that, kinda.
I miss the beach.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 30, 2009)

I remember quieter times- I went as a kid and still go with my family, but to Montauk, which as you imply is another animal. Do you remember when the drive out there was filled with corn fields? One summer, I saw Children of the Corn (although I had no right considering how young I was!) and sat in the car with my eyes closed almost as soon as we got off the LIE.

But you've proven my point for me... that there are great things about the end of the island besides the overrun an overrated Hamptons. I think I went kayaking on the bay side of Shinnecock once- if it's the place I remember, it's fantastic.



tres huevos said:


> Yes, with cause. I used to go as a kid and the Hamptons were very mellow. There were always rich people who lived there, but they were old school, waspy and low-key, and a big European influence - good, mellow restaurants and stores with a mix of customers. Somewhere along the way it became hyper flashy and status conscious. All the way to Amagansett, it's Upper East Side/SoHo on the beach, with a big dollop of Long Island mook wannabe on top.
> 
> ...The trick is to turn right on Halsey Neck Road just before you enter Southampton proper, take it to Dune Road, go all the way out on Dune (that is, if Puffy and Seinfeld aren't charging a toll at this point...) and after a few miles you reach federal land, Shinnecock. There's a wonderful beach there that's almost empty (at least every time I've ever been there) and you can camp for a small fee, if you're into such things.
> 
> You didn't hear about it here.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 31, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> You know what I love about Ina, her freind TR - OMG what a hottie,Id like to work him like a rib.



For you!
http://www.time-model.com/db/models...odels_db_department=direct_bookings&seite=&a=


----------



## mergirl (Jan 31, 2009)

katorade said:


> While I love her food, something about her creeps me out to the max. Don't even get me started on her husband.


Oh!!! yes!!! i love her..i think she is like a more homely nigella lawson. Also she seems stoned all the time..BUT her husband is SOOOOOOOOOO creepy!! She was making him some dinner last time a watched and he actually made my skin crawl..hmm she can do better! lol.. 
Its total hangover tv, her dulcet tones and calm demenour make chillling out on the couch really cozy.. not like "The two fat ladies" who are like posh barging whirling dervishes..plus they alway cook with pig snouts and lambs lungs.. so not good for morning after tummys! Anyway..thumbs up for barefoot contessa..though where i'm moving to doesnt DO cable.. so i cant get the food channel!!  cry cry!!..


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 31, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> You know what I love about Ina, her freind TR - OMG what a hottie,Id like to work him like a rib.



Ohh Berna, I completely agree! Mmmm Mmmmm Mmmmm Gooood! :eat2:

eta: I like Ina. I don't find her voice irriatating, well maybe her laugh a little bit. But I don't think she comes across snobbish at all. I think she comes across as low key and just basic food. With some dinner party fare thrown in. To me, her husband comes across as totally in love with his wife and her cooking. They are a cute couple. Because she seems low key, her clothes fit in perfectly. The button up shirts are comfy with a bit if structure, better than cooking in a ratty old T-shirt, no?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Toodles - I just think he is so cute. 



MissToodles said:


> For you!
> http://www.time-model.com/db/models...odels_db_department=direct_bookings&seite=&a=


----------



## altered states (Jan 31, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I remember quieter times- I went as a kid and still go with my family, but to Montauk, which as you imply is another animal. Do you remember when the drive out there was filled with corn fields? One summer, I saw Children of the Corn (although I had no right considering how young I was!) and sat in the car with my eyes closed almost as soon as we got off the LIE.
> 
> But you've proven my point for me... that there are great things about the end of the island besides the overrun an overrated Hamptons. I think I went kayaking on the bay side of Shinnecock once- if it's the place I remember, it's fantastic.



Yeah, I was talking specifically the West Hampton - Amaganset corridor, which is Ina Garten Land. The rest of the east end is indeed a different thing. I love Montauk (due for a visit) and the North Fork and Shelter Island. I do remember corn fields, as well as potato farms and peach groves if you took the north shore roads. And the Big Duck, though that was (is?) in Flanders, so you might not have gone past it, depending on your parents' route.

I think the Indian reservation kept (keeps) Shinnecock mellow - the rez itself abuts the park so no mansions/outlets allowed, and that covers most of the bay. Besides the Big Duck, another landmark for me was the teepee outside their no-tax cigarette stand alongside the highway. I remember being heartbroken when my mom informed me that no Indians within a thousand miles of Long Island ever built a teepee (except that one).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I love her show, her recipes, her personality, and my god, her kitchen and house make me positively swoon. :smitten:
> 
> And she and Jeffrey are super-cute together.


 
yeah but he has an un-natural love of chicken ----


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 2, 2009)

No Big Duck on our route unfortunately! The most exciting thing was hitting Quogue, where you could finally see the water. And later the Stargazer came along, where 111 meets 27. 

For me (and many others I'm sure), the trip out there was always marked by little rituals. Spotting the water, listing the movies on the marquee at the Easthampton movie theater before my brothers could, stopping for groceries at the market in Amaganset (which is gone!), where I was always allowed to pick out my favorite bottle of maple syrup for pancakes, and then of course going over the hills and dips on the Old Montauk Highway before town. Memories. Later on, when I started driving out there myself, it became a ritual for my friends and I to stop at the 7-11 right after getting off the LIE for slurpees and to stock up on junk food.  Still do it every time!



tres huevos said:


> Yeah, I was talking specifically the West Hampton - Amaganset corridor, which is Ina Garten Land. The rest of the east end is indeed a different thing. I love Montauk (due for a visit) and the North Fork and Shelter Island. I do remember corn fields, as well as potato farms and peach groves if you took the north shore roads. And the Big Duck, though that was (is?) in Flanders, so you might not have gone past it, depending on your parents' route.
> 
> I think the Indian reservation kept (keeps) Shinnecock mellow - the rez itself abuts the park so no mansions/outlets allowed, and that covers most of the bay. Besides the Big Duck, another landmark for me was the teepee outside their no-tax cigarette stand alongside the highway. I remember being heartbroken when my mom informed me that no Indians within a thousand miles of Long Island ever built a teepee (except that one).


----------



## altered states (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> No Big Duck on our route unfortunately! The most exciting thing was hitting Quogue, where you could finally see the water. And later the Stargazer came along, where 111 meets 27.
> 
> For me (and many others I'm sure), the trip out there was always marked by little rituals. Spotting the water, listing the movies on the marquee at the Easthampton movie theater before my brothers could, stopping for groceries at the market in Amaganset (which is gone!), where I was always allowed to pick out my favorite bottle of maple syrup for pancakes, and then of course going over the hills and dips on the Old Montauk Highway before town. Memories. Later on, when I started driving out there myself, it became a ritual for my friends and I to stop at the 7-11 right after getting off the LIE for slurpees and to stock up on junk food.  Still do it every time!



Haven't been there in years, and it's a shame... you make it sound so nice! Time for another trip out there this spring, right before Memorial Day maybe.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 3, 2009)

re: the clothing issue -- it used to be that t.v. chefs pretty much only wore a plain white shirt with the sleeves rolled up and an apron on top. Now you tune into the food network and they're all wearing designer duds with their long sleeves and jewelry dripping down into the ingredients. I find it annoying and distracting, as well as impractical. I want my chefs to look like chefs -- totally focused on the food!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

I love Ina's show and I try to catch it as often as I can. My only complaint is that she makes too many seafood type dishes, and as I am allergic to shellfish....those dishes really do me no good. 

She can whip up a mean cake-by-scratch though, and dont get me started about her awesome brownies!


----------



## Teresa (Feb 7, 2009)

I love Ina and her show. She's always come across as down to earth and very friendly while she's preparing the food. As far as her laugh goes, it makes me think she's either insecure or feeling uncomfortable the way she'll laugh at everything when with friends on the show. I enjoy laughing, but laughing at everything that's said makes a person come across as trying too hard. 

I doubt if Ina IS insecure, but it's just the way she comes across at times. 

Teresa


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello My Good People,

Stepping out of lurk mode for just a moment. 

Below is an anwer posted on Ina's website, barefootcontessa.com in response to where she get her shirts:

"Unfortunately, I have my shirts made for me by a dressmaker in NY City. I wanted a certain style and couldn't find it in enough colors, so I had them custom made. The original shirt came from Eileen Fisher, so that's a good place to look."

Personally I love her and every recipe I've ever made of her's always comes out perfectly. Plus her cookbooks are some of the most beautiful out there. 

*steps back into the shadows now*

BBS1


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 9, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This makes me laugh because the Hamptons just wishes it was Cape Cod.



Ok you made me laugh  Being an outsider, from western Canada, orginally, I was excited about going to Cape Cod a year ago. Heard about it all my life and I wanted to see what it was about. And....I was underwhelmed. Ditto on the Hamptons. I think that they are both lovely places. They're both excellent weekend getaways for the locals in either New York or Boston (being within an hour or two drive) and both are popular for that reason. But I would never buy a plane ticket in order to go visit, they're just not THAT special. 

IMO.

PS. Unless you've got some nostalgic childhood memories or something, that would make them special, of course. I'm talking about for visitors with no previous attachments.


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 9, 2009)

haha- no need to qualify your assessment! I don't understand why anyone not within weekend driving range would want to visit the Hamptons either!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 9, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> Ok you made me laugh  Being an outsider, from western Canada, orginally, I was excited about going to Cape Cod a year ago. Heard about it all my life and I wanted to see what it was about. And....I was underwhelmed. Ditto on the Hamptons. I think that they are both lovely places. They're both excellent weekend getaways for the locals in either New York or Boston (being within an hour or two drive) and both are popular for that reason. But I would never buy a plane ticket in order to go visit, they're just not THAT special.
> 
> IMO.
> 
> PS. Unless you've got some nostalgic childhood memories or something, that would make them special, of course. I'm talking about for visitors with no previous attachments.


The Cape is amazing if it's what you are into. Where did you go on Cape? Sometimes you have to know where to go.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 9, 2009)

I stayed in Eastham, with friends who live there. Spent a lot of time in Provincetown, went to beaches on both the cape side (First Encounter was one of them, don't remember the other ones), and the Atlantic side, also went fishing on a charter boat. Pleasant Bay, Chatham, Harwichport, Falmouth. I drove, and was curious, so kind of went all over the place, checking it out, basicly. 

Don't get me wrong. It's lovely. If I lived in the Boston area I'm sure I'd probably return for a weekend. It just wasn't enough for me to do a 6 hour drive for again.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 9, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> I stayed in Eastham, with friends who live there. Spent a lot of time in Provincetown, went to beaches on both the cape side (First Encounter was one of them, don't remember the other ones), and the Atlantic side, also went fishing on a charter boat. Pleasant Bay, Chatham, Harwichport, Falmouth. I drove, and was curious, so kind of went all over the place, checking it out, basicly.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. It's lovely. If I lived in the Boston area I'm sure I'd probably return for a weekend. It just wasn't enough for me to do a 6 hour drive for again.



Well, it's not really for everyone. I hated it when I lived there, lol. Took me a long time to realise I missed it.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2009)

The thing about her rampant use of "fabulous" is that you kind of get the idea she's been using it forever, way before it became an annoying buzzword, and she just uses it out of habit. It makes it a bit less annoying when I think of it that way. I mean, I hope I won't be using "wicked" as an adjective when I'm in my 50's, but habits like that are very difficult to break, so I think that's probably a pipe dream. 

It's a wicked pissah.


----------



## John Taube (Feb 16, 2009)

She's great to watch,but her nervous,forced laughter when in the presence of others on the show is annoying.She should work on that.
I'd love to see her naked.


----------

